# IPad2 & Outlook Express



## noname921 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can I use outlook express6 on an Ipad 2?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi noname921,

You're not able to use Outlook Express on your iPad. You're limited to the mail applications offered on AppStore(Or Cydia if it's jailbroken). The standard application for mail is simply called "Mail", where you can add all of your mail accounts.


----------

